
Emails: State Dept. scrambled on trouble on Clinton's server - eplanit
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/7006105d422740f0b4b8675c90f9a154/emails-key-security-features-disabled-clintons-server
======
cwkoss
It seems like there is enough evidence now for the FBI to recommend
indictment. Why do you think they haven't yet?

~~~
eli
Is this sort of thing typically prosecuted when it's unintentional? I would
guess not.

~~~
protomyth
The prosecution would be in violation of Federal Records Act. Existence of the
server in the first place and loss of e-mails is the problem, not the break-
in.

[http://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/hillary-clinton-
email-...](http://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/hillary-clinton-email-
inspector-general-report-223553)

[http://static.politico.com/f3/9b/19d29ab14abeb4a30ca2975f1e6...](http://static.politico.com/f3/9b/19d29ab14abeb4a30ca2975f1e6c/oig-
report.pdf)

~~~
res0nat0r
I'm pretty sure it needs to show that she knowingly and willingly transmitted
marked classified data she knew was classified to persons she explicitly knew
didn't have clearance while showing blatant disregard for security. There
hasn't been any evidence so far of this.

~~~
protomyth
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/clinton-on-her-
priva...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/clinton-on-her-private-
server-wrote-104-emails-the-government-says-are-
classified/2016/03/05/11e2ee06-dbd6-11e5-81ae-7491b9b9e7df_story.html)

[http://static.politico.com/f3/9b/19d29ab14abeb4a30ca2975f1e6...](http://static.politico.com/f3/9b/19d29ab14abeb4a30ca2975f1e6c/oig-
report.pdf)

~~~
res0nat0r
The bar hasn't been met for her to somehow be indicted no matter how much
Reddit wishes it to be true.

From the 2nd link:

What OIG Recommends:

OIG makes eight recommendations. They include issuing enhanced and more
frequent guidance on the permissible use of personal email accounts to conduct
official business, amending Departmental policies to provide for
administrative penalties for failure to comply with records preservation and
cybersecurity requirements, and developing a quality assurance plan to address
vulnerabilities in records management and preservation. The Department
concurred with all of OIG’s recommendations.

~~~
protomyth
I have a reddit account but don't really comment there so I have no clue about
the first line.

The OIG report is recommending system changes and doesn't opinion on the
criminal. That's what the FBI is doing.

~~~
res0nat0r
I wouldn't hold my breath because I think you will be pretty disappointed.

~~~
protomyth
Let me quote myself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957648)

> I think she honestly believes she can survive and nothing will come of it.
> She is probably right.

Stop projecting on people what will disappoint us.

~~~
res0nat0r
Then why bother repeatedly trying to point out and imply the FBI is going to
find something when there is no evidence thus far of anything like that being
the case...?

~~~
protomyth
Because there is plenty of evidence she broke the law.

------
dragonwriter
Article has been clarified and the HN headline is no longer the article
headline (which is now "Emails: State Dept. scrambled on trouble on Clinton's
server"), and no longer correctly portrays the content; from the (corrected)
content:

 _The AP initially reported Wednesday that the emails described security
features being turned off on Clinton 's own private server, but State
Department spokesman John Kirby clarified hours later that the emails
described "a series of troubleshooting measures to the department's system —
not Secretary Clinton's system — to attempt to remedy the problem."_

~~~
sctb
Thank you! We've updated the submission title.

